# guide on how to make custom caves/hides



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey

everyone

another nice and simple tutorial for a...

reptile/invert cave or hide



*first find a bowl*
*







*

*spray expanding foam inside it*
*







*

*leave for 24hours to dry*


*cut of any excess*
*







*

*then remove from the bowl*


*shape the outside*
*







*

*cut out the inside*
*







*

*make an enterance*
*







*

*grout(2 or 3 layers)*
*







*

*paint
if you are using a different colour grout(white or beige etc) then paint the base dark grey*

*dry brush grey*
*







*

*drybrush white*










:2thumb:and all done:2thumb:



sorry bout the rubbish pics-i'm using my camera phone

: victory:hope you like: victory:


 ​


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

wow how many tuts have you got?
but amazing idea using the bowl i'm gonna try this...i might even be able to do it, thanks


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Now this, this I like  

Well, I like all your stuff, but this is particularly cracking. Fantastic work as always! : victory:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dude your amazing at this :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

:no1::no1::no1: we luffs you.:blush:

I wouldnt mind doing something like that for a certain big snakey I have eventually? no idea what to use for the shape and size though


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :no1::no1::no1: we luffs you.:blush:
> 
> I wouldnt mind doing something like that for a certain big snakey I have eventually? no idea what to use for the shape and size though


How big? Could try using a washing up bowl though it would probably take a couple of cans of foam to fill it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Recluso said:


> How big? Could try using a washing up bowl though it would probably take a couple of cans of foam to fill it.


 
He is a common boa, so he is probs going to average out at 6-7ft and you might actually be onto something there.

Snakes that size usually end up in plain boring enclosures and I am not a one for that personally.: victory:

Good idea thanks.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> He is a common boa, so he is probs going to average out at 6-7ft and you might actually be onto something there.
> 
> Snakes that size usually end up in plain boring enclosures and I am not a one for that personally.: victory:
> 
> Good idea thanks.


Another alternative would be to use a Curver box as the mold to be bigger again. But it might start getting a bit expensive with foam at that size xD


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i love my plain empty boring vivs

a washing up bowl or a dog basket or a child storage bucket
but one 750ml can £3.99 will fill about 5 washing up bowls and this does works as i used the same method for a retic.


----------



## sinclairmic (Dec 11, 2011)

Where do you get the expanding foam from?


----------



## bluesimon (Jun 5, 2011)

Great idea, are they quite heavy, so as not to be moved or tipped over, do they need sealing with varnish ? . .


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sinclairmic said:


> Where do you get the expanding foam from?


screw fix


bluesimon said:


> Great idea, are they quite heavy, so as not to be moved or tipped over, do they need sealing with varnish ? . .


depends how big you make it this one weighs 400g and measures 16x13x15cm and only has 2 layers of grout. So to make it heavier just add grout but none of my lizards have tipped them:2thumb:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

what foam do you use and how to you stop it from sticking to the bowl?


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

That is superb, I'll be giving that a go:no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> what foam do you use and how to you stop it from sticking to the bowl?


no nonsense foam and nothin once its fully dried it comes off with a nice smooth finish, you could use a thin layer of vasaline if needed



stevier said:


> That is superb, I'll be giving that a go:no1:


go on, do it:2thumb:


----------



## hullskin1 (Feb 22, 2012)

what type of grout is it and how thick do you mix it? i really want t have a go at making one of these....perhaps cutting 2 bowls and glue them together in an irregular manner and then spray the foam in to create a funky shape? then start too shape it?


Gaz


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hullskin1 said:


> what type of grout is it and how thick do you mix it? i really want t have a go at making one of these....perhaps cutting 2 bowls and glue them together in an irregular manner and then spray the foam in to create a funky shape? then start too shape it?


you could just shape the foam into an irregular shape without the hassle of choping and glueing two bowls together:2thumb:

unibond grey floor concrete grout, i just use it as it is from the bucket works fine everytime for me,: victory:


----------



## hullskin1 (Feb 22, 2012)

nice one im gonna have a go at that 

Gaz


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hullskin1 said:


> nice one im gonna have a go at that
> 
> Gaz


go on, dont forget to get some pics: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i have a big storage box(simular to a plastic rub) about 2ftx2ftx1ft, how cans of 750ml foam do you reckon it'll take to fill it? please can i have your best possible guess? 

i dont want it for a cave just a nice big basking spot ....just so its a really nice lightweight rock: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> i have a big storage box(simular to a plastic rub) about 2ftx2ftx1ft, how cans of 750ml foam do you reckon it'll take to fill it? please can i have your best possible guess?
> 
> i dont want it for a cave just a nice big basking spot ....just so its a really nice lightweight rock: victory:


3 should do it(maybe 4), but do it one layer at a time,

dont spray a full can into it and defo dont just spray tonnes of foam into the box to fill it. 
otherwise you'll be waiting weeks for the bottom layer to fully dry


----------

